# Alittle smoke for nephews graduation party last weekend



## lightfoot (Jun 3, 2009)

11 boston butts. 70+ pounds worth!,
the most that has been on my smoker at one time----she was full!!!!!!! I dont believe i could've put a hamburger on there!
Smaller ones came off in a little over 10 hours, the biggest was on 13 hours. Twas good eats. fed about 40+ people and still had plenty. Everyone raved on the flavor (it did turn out to be my best smoke yet!). A few ladies wanted the recipe, then when i told them the first ingredient was 13 hours, they said never mind! But it was sooooo good! Served up with a big ole pot of Dutch's baked beans-it don't get no better than that! Here's the pic after only about 7 hours, i would have taken the finished pic, but it was dark-thirty when they were done


----------



## rivet (Jun 3, 2009)

BE-A-UTIFUL!  Your smoker sure was full of beautiful looking butts. Any more pics? Congratulations on the gigantic smoke!


----------



## lightfoot (Jun 3, 2009)

Just a before pix

I wish i couldve gotten more pix, but it was dark when i got finished, then we had to let them cool and pull them--we were beat. 
Thanks
but i'm glad it's over!


----------



## fire it up (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow Lightfoot.
A "little" smoke, huh?  Those things look mighty fine, excellent looking grub.
You have one lucky nephew.


----------



## rickw (Jun 4, 2009)

Very impressive indeed, nice work.


----------



## capt dan (Jun 4, 2009)

awesome looking load of pork Lightfoot. Nice looking smoker too! Butts love company, and always taste better when you do at least 6-8 at a time!


----------



## pignit (Jun 4, 2009)

*Shweeeeeet!*






Good Lord..... what a mess of butt!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 4, 2009)

that is one happy looking smoker.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Jun 4, 2009)

wow, they look great.  Nice work


----------



## bbrock (Jun 4, 2009)

That looks tooooooo good..


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 4, 2009)

That's a lotta butt!  Wasn't it great to have a full smoker going?  They look great.


----------



## vegas_frak (Jun 4, 2009)

Is that a reverse flow rig?? Looks like from the picture that the firebox is on the lower left.  Good looking load of butts!


----------



## Dutch (Jun 4, 2009)

Lightfoot-Great post!  Points to you my man! How many batches of them beans did you end up making?


----------



## lightfoot (Jun 4, 2009)

yes, it is a reverse flow. built it last fall with some help from a friend and his welder. It's made from two air compressor tanks.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And it cooks like a dream. I think i need a bigger one! (i've actually been keeping my eye out for tanks for a bigger one).


----------



## lightfoot (Jun 4, 2009)

Them beans were a huge (i mean huge) hit Dutch!!. Everytime i fix'em, i get nothing but compliments. Thanks again for the recipe. If anyone here has not fixed Dutch's beans yet-you aint lived!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just did one batch Dutch, (Three of the cafeteria sized cans)!!!
Cooked them in a big deep turkey pan-in the oven. I just adjusted your recipe to fit the amount of beans i had. I wish i had room to put them on the smoker, cause i do like that smoke flavor in them,(thus-the need for a bigger smoker) but i had about a pound of chopped pulled pork from the last smoke that i put in the beans. Trust me, there were no complaints!!! YOU DA MAN!
Points to you on the beans again!

thanks again,
Bob


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 4, 2009)

Bob, that looks great. And thanks for all the help.


----------



## lightfoot (Jun 4, 2009)

youre welcome pal.  i've been watching your build in the other thread, man that thing looks sweet!


----------



## jjrokkett (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice looking setup and nice looking butts!


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks. I cooked the chickens on it last weekend and they were great. I will be doing some ribs and maybe some sausage tomorrow. I'll post pictures.


----------



## vegas_frak (Jun 5, 2009)

Man that looks like a BIG fire box for that size tank. I bet you could get a larger upper tank and still be in good shape. I am trying to do some work on my reverse flow now. Want to put a better suspension underneath it and redo the work shelf / cutting board on the side. I'll send some pics when it is finished. Thanks again!


----------



## txbbqman (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks Awesome


----------



## cahusky (Jun 8, 2009)

70 lbs of butts for 40 people? Those must have been some serious eaters!!


----------



## countrysmoked (Jun 8, 2009)

If you get a bigger smoke tank think about shelves in there,  the beans under the butt catching some of the drippings are awesome.  Great smoke you had there.


----------



## lightfoot (Jun 8, 2009)

That was pre-smoked weight, but yeah-we had plenty
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I'm pullin the smoker over to my other B.I.L.'s house next weekend, his birthday is comin up, and he wants to give it a try. (i'll probably help)-but he said he wanted to do it-i said "knock yerself out pal-ill just be there for moral (and liquid refreshment) support!
thanks for all the nice replies !

Bob


----------



## cahusky (Jun 8, 2009)

Thats still nearly a pound per person. I need to move to Kentucky!!!!


----------



## old poi dog (Jun 8, 2009)

Those are great looking butts!!!!   Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## grothe (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a heck of a load o' butts....real nice job Bob!!


----------

